# be a good chef!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello How are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!Im Gustavo, peruvian culinary student!!!! I study here, but my shcool isnt so gooed, but its the best in perù. So I would like to receive advices from you, whta books should i read? about techniques, whta should i start to do? wok maybe? I wanna be a real good chef, talk to chef by internte would be perfect, so i can ask many things, im curious and i ask, why? thats why probably my chef hates me, cuz i ask, and she sometimes doesnt know whta to say. And i would like to know if there is anyway for getting scholarships in other countries for culinary arts. Culinary arts schools are very expensive, but I think theres muts be any way to study abroad and get a good dilploma, but i dont know how to do it, thanks, and enjoy your day, and go to the beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And when u are sad, see the heaven, see a bird, look a tree, or look your dog, if they are happy and beautiful and they are never worried, why wont i be? looking news places, specially the sea, remeber us this worlds has wonderful things!!!!!!!!!!!and the most beautiful! our lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep asking the questions, any chef that gets upset with questions needs to be re-evaluated. A good chef answers all the questions all the time and can still ask a question HIMself... ;-)

Hogan


----------

